# Feedback on product to help aspiring designers & bloggers make $$$, Rule violation



## tapdecor (Jun 19, 2015)

*Feedback on product to help aspiring designers & bloggers make $$$, Rule violation*

Hi there!

I'm working on a product to help designers make money recommending what furniture to buy to prospective clients. Clients can submit their design challenge for free with our iPhone app, called Tapdecor.

Designers can then solve the design challenges by recommending products to them with our online tool: designers.tapdecor.com

Designers make money on a commission basis when the client buys the product recommended to them. Our company has discounts at top furniture stores, like West Elm, Crate&Barrel, etc that make this possible. Our hope is that this would be particularly useful for aspiring designers, new designers, or bloggers, looking to build out a client base and earn a new revenue stream.

What do you all think? Would you use either side of this platform?

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes! That's a great idea. I would love to be on the designing side. I suppose a familiarity w/the brands mentioned would be the key. 
Please keep me in mind if this goes forward.


----------

